# Where is everyone from?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice pics man!!
I'm from the great state of Indiana.

Jake


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Alberta, cant beat it.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> Alberta, cant beat it.


New York :wink:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Central Illinois!


----------



## gatt40 (Apr 27, 2010)

Corpus Christi Texas. Y'all.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

lowell michigan...... nice fish:thumbs_up


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> New York :wink:


oh you wish, no girls and no deer


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> oh you wish, no girls and no deer


Your two "dream girls" are both American, and I'm sure they are will spend more time in NY than Canada 

And what do you mean no deer :tongue:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Your two "dream girls" are both American, and I'm sure they are will spend more time in NY than Canada
> 
> And what do you mean no deer :tongue:


Oh my god!! that thing is a cranker!! check our his brows and g2's!! he might be pushing a big 3"!

might not be funny for you but i am just pissin my pants laughing (language, I know. but thats how us Canadians say that eh.)

Edit: It has not Brows


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

feel free to post up pics

Kevin, 
That thing looks like a booner! you gonna go after him in 6 or 7 yrs?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Im from Wisconsin...


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ohio, gotta love big buck country!!


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

bowhunter12791 said:


> Ohio, gotta love big buck country!!


X2 gotta love it


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

georgia boy, ya'll :wink: :wink:


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

N. California - Bay Area


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

from the hot and overpopolated state of Florida, born and raised in the same place my seemingly short life and so has my dad, he grew up just a half mile down the road from where we live now. This town's changed quite a bit since then though.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

im from michigan :darkbeer:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

massachusetts


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

southwest missouri


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are some more pics from up in AK... the bear track in the mud is the smallest one i saw all trip(the footprint on the side is from my size 14's). the black bear was in the driveway just the other day and i live in town


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang!!! Them are some big animals.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

brett, 2nd pic, that 3rd muley is a brute. that whitetale is a hog, big moose, im jealous


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

crappy *IL* LOL


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Central Arkansas


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

i agree



archerykid13 said:


> Dang!!! Them are some big animals.
> 
> Jake


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

oh im from Mississippi


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the mulies and whitetail are really nice, the moose is average for in AK


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

N7709K said:


> the mulies and whitetail are really nice, the moose is average for in AK


yeah i know, but for the prarries, thats as big as they get, he would make pope and young.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Its a nice moose no doubt, but just saying.

Doesn't look like a legal bull for the part of the sate i hunt. doesn't have 3 brow tines and doesn't look quite 50" spread


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think he is around 47"


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

AK has to be 3 brow tines, 50", or spike fork


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> from the hot and overpopolated state of Florida, born and raised in the same place my seemingly short life and so has my dad, he grew up just a half mile down the road from where we live now. This town's changed quite a bit since then though.


actually it turns out I'm not from Florida, I'm from my mother's womb, LOL!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

gatt40 said:


> Corpus Christi Texas. Y'all.


me to


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

the ****y sate of california


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I wish I could live in Kansas.

Jake


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Michigan! SW Mi to be exact and ya we got big deer and a fair share of purty girls! I would love to live in the rolling hills of West Southwest Ohio like Zanesville Area. There are definitely monsters around there.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

there are monsters every where you go basically, we have almost hit a brute in the middle of the city, so that just proves that point.


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah good point but I think Ohio is the best state IMO and its not preasured like Illinios or other states.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Born in IL. Now living in Zacatecas, Mexico. Home to big turkeys and crazy hogs. And deer


----------



## MTranberg (Jan 24, 2010)

bluff country of western wisconsin:wink:


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> oh you wish, no girls and no deer


Who says NY can not produce "some" decent bruisers :wink:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

hunter14 said:


>



Nobody likes a showoff Brett :angry:


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Im from the most corrupt state there in America


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Nobody likes a showoff Brett :angry:


had to do it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't find the pics i wanted, Kevin so these will have to do

Moose was 53"


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> had to do it


you didnt HAVE to. you WANTED to. quit showing off your big bucks..... instead of posting pictures of them, you should go shoot one and mount it on your wall:wink:


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

I Live in Georgia.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

great state of MN


----------



## HunterHacker (Aug 21, 2010)

nice pics. love the views of the secenry! but i am from Maryland. but i will send some hunting pics when the season starts!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Can't find the pics i wanted, Kevin so these will have to do
> 
> Moose was 53"


Nice :thumbs_up

Ever hunted a moose jacob?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Nice :thumbs_up
> 
> Ever hunted a moose jacob?


I have gone out after them but have yet to shoot one... Might go out tomorrow and see if my dad and I can put one on the ground


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mississippi here.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Southern Wisconsin all the way!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> Southern Wisconsin all the way!


Still shooting bowtech?


Anyone going to vegas besides me and adam?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

A little bit south of St. Louis.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Roll Tide! im from north ALABAMA!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Home of the ******** (Blue Ridge South Carolina)


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Hunter 14: Nice pics......i dont see that out in michigan!


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

hey everybody! im from columbia mo.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the guy who shot the moose thats in the pics above got a 56" bull this year

This can't be everybody? can it?


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Minnesota


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

4hArcher said:


> Minnesota


what part of mn


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Pennsylvania boys!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Y'all try to tell me there's something better than Texas whitetails.

http://www.texaswhitetailbreeders.info/filler_about.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/51/Texas_Rebel_Flag.png

'Nuff said.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman193 said:


> X2 gotta love it


x3 best state for whitetails


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

I live in Arizona, I got lotsmof big deer and elk around, I'll post up some pics and stuff when I got a chance..


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Im from Florida lol the great state of hog hunting, Lol. Now i live in tennessee some nive deer around here i live in Rogersville in east tennessee.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

BC, Canada


----------

